# Where to Stay Before St. John?



## PatShaver (Apr 26, 2006)

My brother is planning to stay at the Westin St. John for 3 nights in March 2007 for a special price in a 1-bedroom unit.  Needless to say, they are trying to get him to buy there but he's not interested.  He could extend his visit in St. John but thought there might be some other great resorts that he would want to check out for the other 4 nights.  He just came back from a similar trip in which he stayed at St. Thomas for 4 nights but he was not so impressed.  If he stayed in St. Thomas, he would want to be closer to Megan's Bay.  He would like something nice for his family of 4 (2 young boys) where they can have plenty of beach/pool fun.  I thought the Marriott at St. Kitts would be a good option for him but it was sold out.  Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 26, 2006)

Check out the message board on VINOW (google) - they are down on the Westin (generally), but have a lot of suggestions for places to stay.


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 29, 2006)

www.hotelonthecay.com in St Croix, it is a ferry boat ride away. hotel is not the best but it is on its own private island. i own there and just came back this week. if you want pictures email me or go to www.timesareforums.com and look in the photo server there.


----------



## kcgriffin (Apr 30, 2006)

The Marriott on St Thomas is offering special rates to potential owners who take preview tours.  That might present a nice cost effective option.  They can be reached on 1 877 682 4788.


----------



## PatShaver (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for all your responses.  I believe that he took the tour of the Marriott already this March.  He would like a nice resort in a nearby island (maybe Tortola?) just for a chance to see something else.  Most everything that is nice is already booked or doesn't accept kids.  Thanks!


----------



## Zac495 (May 7, 2006)

Virgin Gorda is really awesome. Little Dix Bay is great - and kid friendly - but not cheap.


----------



## PatShaver (May 11, 2006)

Thanks.  I'll have him check it out.  He's willing to pay up to $800 a night.  Otherwise, he may claim some Marriott points and stay at the Ritz at St. Thomas.


----------



## escargot (May 12, 2006)

Sebastian's Villas on Tortola are wonderful.   The original hotel /restaurant are older, but the villas are only 3-4 years old and literally ON the water.   This would be a great relaxing place to start !   

Dining at Sugar Mill is great ..  about a mile from Sebastian's.


----------



## SusanY (May 12, 2006)

What ever you do don't stay at the Wyndham Sugar bay on St. Thomas.  Beautiful property, terrible staff.  Maybe now that the Westin has taken over the Wyndhams that will change.  It is a real shame.


----------



## PatShaver (May 17, 2006)

Escargot, I'll have him check out Sebastian's.  We had not heard of it.

He also did look into Little Dix Bay but the website showed $2000 a night for a villa with his wife and 2 small boys.  That was a little more than he wanted to pay.  It looked like a great place.  When he entered 2 adults and 1 child, he could book a more reasonable rate for a regular room.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## PatShaver (May 19, 2006)

Thanks, Escargot!  I think he will stay at Sebastian's.  The deluxe villas were a great price of $350 with their location right on the water.  He is thrilled to find a nice place with a king bed, foldout sofa and a kitchenette.

Thanks so much for your help!!


----------

